# Do i have to wear it??



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Poor Buddy does not look happy!!!! I love the way he looks like he has shaggy booties on (boy he needs a trim!)


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I love this. He looks so cosy! Although it does look like he doesn't think so!


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

That's adorable!! Tell him, yes, he does have to wear it, the ladies will love it!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Super cute Buddy! I measured up Daisy for hers yesterday! What size did you get for Buddy? I think Daisy is 19 inches according to the measuring chart! x


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Donna he looks fab and the expression on his face is priceless , i am going to show my hubby this photo because when i was on about getting Ollie 1 he said he wouldnt walk him ,but how can he refuse now upon seeing this x

lynda 

Donna where abouts in Nottinghamshire do you live as i live in Long Eaton x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

'...and all because the lady loves Milk Tray'


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I got him a 24" it is a little long but it will last him,i think he measured 22" .
Thanks Lynda i think he looks cute too ha ha,we live the other side to you so miles away we live at Elton towards Grantham dx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> '...and all because the lady loves Milk Tray'


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Donna .. I am giggling too much to type .... Buddy's face says it all  

I think he looks cute, but I don't think he is so pleased with looking cute xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hahahahahaha! Wonderful expression Buddy!

Karen xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

That expression is just classic.. love it

Are these waterproof?, they would be ideal for muddy days when you dont
want to have to do a full bathing session afterwards!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They are supposed to be waterproof which is why I am keen to get one for Daisy this winter! 

http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/index.html


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Might have to get my wallet out again, this doggy business is starting to get expensive. Today I've already purchased:-

Grooming table
Clippers + extra attachments..
Set of scissors
Traffic light nail clippers ( I'm hoping these work... you get a green light appear on the handle when you are not over the quick!!)..

Blimey, I could have gone on holiday for what this little lot has cost me!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Traffic light nail clippers .. I am coming to your house with my pack  how flash is that ... lucky Betty


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I feel like that this week but you have definitely spent more than me!  I am still waiting for my pink rolled leather collar and have just ordered my equafleece (well Daisy's Equafleece)!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The worrying thing is that I've still got loads more I need ( or should that be want!!)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Traffic light nail clippers .. I am coming to your house with my pack  how flash is that ... lucky Betty


I will let you know if they are any good ( could be a complete waste of money)..I was just a bit freaked out after making Betty bleed at the grooming course...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes please Colin .. I would like a review on your new fancy nail clippers please ... 

I didn't know you had made Betty bleed .. tut tut tut . .only teasing ... I know what you mean I take just the ends off and will redo them a week later if need be, gives the quick time to recede 

Honey loves a bit of claw trimming ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/07/22/cutting-dogs-claws-safely/

I was nervous when I first cut claws, Oakley hates it being done, I can only manage one or two claws a day with him .. easier to take him to the vet or pro groomers ... but Honey is fine with it .. Picnic seems to be good with it too, ahh love her ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I feel like that this week but you have definitely spent more than me!  I am still waiting for my pink rolled leather collar and have just ordered my equafleece (well Daisy's Equafleece)!


What style did you go for? 

I like the jumper ones but think the suit would be better .. oh I just don't know ... I am faffing which ones to get, and will I use them enough ..


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky did yelp once when I did his nails but there was no blood. I have my styptic powder just in case. I will wait with interest for the review on traffic light clippers. Rolled collar came yesterday, seems ok, hope it works. Spent another £60 today on fresh breath foam/water tablets, cologne, shampoo and toys....£40 3 days ago on new bed 
Hubby will go mental if he finds out  x


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Donna, Where did you get his outfit from. He looks great.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love his expression!! He looks so cute!! I've been thinking of getting Betty an equafleece as it does help keep them dry!

x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness that is really cute!!!! he looks adorable


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laney I won't tell ... we all stick together on here .. we all spend too much on our cockapoos shhhh its a secret and best our partners don't know lol ...


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I used Izzy's Equafleece almost every day last winter; they are amazing. They keep the dog dry and it is only the legs and tum that get muddy. I love the way they look like 1970s hippies with all the fluff sticking out at the end of the legs. I didn't realise but you shouldn't use fabric conditioner when washing. I used to wash mine every day and it would dry so quickly as it is fleece. You can also put it on them after a bath to help them dry and stay warm. Must order a new one for this winter.


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Buddy looks fab! Love the second pic!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh what a lovely picture. The expression just says it all, brilliant.

Looking forward to Colin's review on all his goodies, esp those nail clippers. I've cut Millie before, oh boy did she yelp  I was horrified at what I'd done


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Are they easy to get on?!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Are they easy to get on?!


That's what i was wondering too as the coat Betty has at the moment she just steps into so is easy to get on and off. But i do like the look of the equafleece for keeping her dry and warm.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Oh what a lovely picture. The expression just says it all, brilliant.
> 
> Looking forward to Colin's review on all his goodies, esp those nail clippers. I've cut Millie before, oh boy did she yelp  I was horrified at what I'd done


I know its knocked my confidence of doing it... Hence the £25.00 for the quick finder clippers.. Also missed off my list ...hairdryer with stand...will post reviews. I think Im becoming a bit of a grooming junkie!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

This is my puppy's winter outfit! Not sure if he is impressed, I would love a fleece but think he will grow too fast for it


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He is so tiny and cute and his jumper is lovely. There is a chinese crested dog in Windsor with a similar jumper and i keep thinking i should get one for Betty as i like it so much!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

oooh love this photo, tell Buddy he is a real stunner ! x


----------

